# Symphonies Like Dvorak's Ninth?



## Kogami (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,
I just really love that particular symphony and if you guys know any that are like it please post it here.
Thanks,
Kogami


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Try his prior two symphony for sure! 7 is dark, 8 is sunny, but both are top notch Dvorak. 

Saint Saens Organ Symphony might appeal to you as well.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

If you like the unashamedly radiant melodic qualities of Dvorak's 9th, you might want to check out Schubert's 8th and 9th and all of Tchaikovsky's symphonies.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

To me, the only symphony really like D's 9th is his 8th. Nothing else I know has that timbre.

Possibly, and I know this is crazy, the _Officium_ album by Garbarek and the Hilliard Ensemble. But of course that's not in any way symphonic.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Unless it has to be a symphony, I'd say perhaps Smetana's Ma Vlast. Or maybe the violin concerto by Brahms. Or of course Dvorák's own cello concerto.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Andreas said:


> Unless it has to be a symphony, I'd say perhaps Smetana's Ma Vlast. Or maybe the violin concerto by Brahms. Or of course Dvorák's own cello concerto.


_Ma Vlast_ is a great recommendation, it has a lot of the similar vibe, plus that it's actually much better in my humble opinion.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

Brahms 1st Symphony, no singing though. Have you listened to The Planets by Holst?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Brahms # 3
Beethoven # 3 'Eroica'
Schubert # 8 'unfinished'
Shostakovitch # 5 (has some similarities...)


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Humbly disagree - In my opinion, Smetana cannot stand beside Dvorak for profundity, beauty, richness and refinement. I think the Brahms symphonies would be a good recommendation as he championed Dvorak's work and I think this shows in Dvorak's music.



Xaltotun said:


> _Ma Vlast_ is a great recommendation, it has a lot of the similar vibe, plus that it's actually much better in my humble opinion.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Brahms 1st Symphony, no singing though. Have you listened to The Planets by Holst?


No singing in Brahms 1? I was just singing the theme from the 4th movement today. Last time I heard that piece was months ago. Very singable


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Tchaikovsky's number 4, the begining is similar


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

If one were snarky one might suggest a greatest hits compilation of tunes by John Williams.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sibelius Symphony No 1.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I cant think of nay other symphony which is actually similar to the Dvorak New World .
It's become so hackneyed from endless repetition over the years it's easy to take it for granted .
And unfortuately, it's caused the first six Dvorak symphonies, which are so enjoyable, to be neglected
for so long .
I wonder why an American composer has never written a "Symphony from the old world ". That might be interesting.


----------

